# 2009 Kestrel Evoke



## cyclesport45 (Dec 10, 2007)

Girlfriend getting one. She's on a 48 cm 2008 Specialized allez (yes, it fits her just fine). Should she go 47, or 50 on the Evoke? And, how does the Evoke frame compare to the Immortal Moto frame? (Because I have an Immortal Ice, and might get an Evoke too...)

Mike, any comments?


----------



## 151 (Apr 6, 2009)

Not sure how much this will help,

I am 5'4 and I have a 52 evoke sl. Fitting determined I needed a shorter stem to be perfect. The 100mm that is on there is I think 15mm too long.

I might have been better off on a 50 as far as reach goes. but then something else would probably have been too small.


----------

